# Monster Guts Nerve Center no more?



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

So I was looking at the MG site and I see they have a raw brains controller and no sign of the Nerve Center anywhere. Did I miss something? Does anyone know if they discontinued it? I liked that little controller and while the raw brains might have better sound and some more features it's way expensive in comparison and high quality sound to me isn't that important in a home haunt. If this is all they're carrying they've priced this home haunter out of their controllers!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Ditto what MrOct31 said. I looked for one the other day, and noticed that they didn't have them anywhere on the site. Sorry to say that they've lost a little business from me in that way.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have noticed that also, and feel that thier target consumer in not the home haunt crowd but the pro haunter that will spend a few hundred dollars. To bad, they have some items that I could have used. 
I will just look someplace else


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

They haven't had them up for a few months now. I have been checking here and there. I wonder if they did discontinue them. I figured at first they were just out of stock.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nerve center was good and a bargain for the price, the audio quality was horrendous tho, i too am on a budget but was planning on going with one of frightprops pico for future props.


----------



## ringgold graveyard (Oct 22, 2009)

*nerve center*

i believe sinister controls partnered with monsterguts on the nerve center since they sold an identical unit but i think they went bankrupt

does anyone else know of as easy to program controller?


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

The closest thing out there to the Monster Guts Nerve Center are the PicoBoo controllers at FrightProps:
http://www.frightprops.com


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^ Has anyone asked them? They are really great guys there at Monster Guts. I wonder if they are just cleaning up inventory in preparation for Halloween 2014??? BTW...I bought lots of little bits and bats the other day with the great sale they are running. Thanks for the head's up ATLfun!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

2 seasons ago they had the nerve center marked at half price. When they sold out, they introduced the raw brains controller. I haven't seen the nerve center since. Luckily I bought 2 of them when they were only $50 each. But as mentioned above fright ideas, or fright prop, (same company). Has a controller that is very similar.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I had one of the Nerve Centers - it was good except for the quality of the sound. No matter what I tried, I could not get the sound to play back clearly. It was always very scratchy. The instructions described it as sounding "like an AM radio" but I never thought it was even that good! I can see why they moved to their "Raw Brains" controller, which uses MP3s, but those are not listed on their website right now.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dean is always available to ask questions so it might be a good idea to ask but i do think the Nerve Center did go the way of the dodo.. I have a couple i havent used yet when they went on sale a few years back i picked up 3-4 of them i think..

Now to make use of them..


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

For $74 I would suggest this and the audio clarity is great. If you don't want sound the cost would be about $62


----------

